# Kee meets Schutzdienst



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

He is really intense with his hold huh? Is Kee a Malinois? I have been enjoying your posts! Willkommen auf den Hunde Forum.


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks. Yes, Kee is a malinois. A X- Malinois from KNPV. 

www.bloedlijnen.nl or www.knpv.nl There are more informations about x- Malinois and KNPV etc.

bye


----------

